# Doc Fai Wong anyone?



## bigfootsquatch (Jun 2, 2007)

http://www.plumblossom.net/TaiChi/tccforms.html

What do you guys know about him? Has anyone seen his yang small circle form? I'm always interested in people who claim to teach small circle, original yang, old yang, classical yang, and all that jazz. :shrug:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> http://www.plumblossom.net/TaiChi/tccforms.html
> 
> What do you guys know about him? Has anyone seen his yang small circle form? I'm always interested in people who claim to teach small circle, original yang, old yang, classical yang, and all that jazz. :shrug:


 
Small circle is generally considered Cheng Manching style of Yang or at least that is what I have been told.

From what I see he teaches a lot of different Yang and pseudo-yang Taiji forms, not all traditional. But other than that I know little about him. 

Give me some time and I will see what I can find. Hopefully someone else comes along that knows more than I about him.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2007)

So far what I have is

He he teaches Choy Li Fut.

His Taiji teacher, although allegedly an inside student of Yang Chengfu only studied Taiji for about 5 years, 3 of those with Chengfu. 

Hopefully there is someone here on MT ther may have trained with him that can tell you more.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 3, 2007)

He's a prolific martial arts author. I assumed everyone knew of him!


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Jun 3, 2007)

well since you seem to know a lot about him, why not tell us more? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





especially with his small circle form

btw Xue, I've read that his SC tai chi form shows fa jing. So I don't think it is CMC form. I've heard CMC was middle frame rather than small, but different people hear different things, so who knows.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 3, 2007)

His school is here in San Francisco, and he is sort of famous mainly because his student, Jane Hallander, has written a lot of articles that got published in Blackbelt Magazine in the 1980s and stuff.

I don't know much about him, other than that he teaches Choy Lay Fut and Yang Tai CHi.  I don't know how good he is.  I've heard comments from people that lead me to believe he could be either, but I cannot remember specifically.

One day I wandered into his school, in hopes of being able to view a class. I was just curious, and was polite, but they showed me to the door (Mr. Wong was not present).  They didn't want observers who weren't going to sign up for class, I got the feeling they thought I might be some kind of threat.  Once I told them who my sifu is, and that I just was curious, they mellowed out a bit, but still didnt' let me stick around.

A classmate of mine saw Doc Fai Wong's son do a demonstration one day, and expressed to me that he wasn't terribly impressed.

That's about all I know.


----------

